# Where are Outlook contacts stored???



## Cebkent

Hi. Where are the contacts for Outlook 2003 stored?? I backed up a user's email (XP Pro) from two different folders: 

D&S/user/local settings/application data/microsoft/outlook
D&S/user/application data/microsoft/outlook

I've moved the information to a new computer with the same version of Outlook installed, and all the mail and calendar info came over, but his contacts are nowhere to be found.

(His original WAB has no info but he had a massive contact list. Where does Outlook store the contact list?!)

TIA!!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli

They are stored in the PST file that also has your e-mail and contacts.

The easiest way to backup and restore these is to just copy the file to the new location and configure Outlook to use that file.


----------



## Cebkent

Hi! Thanks for replying.

I backed up that file. As long as that file is the .pst that is located in one of those Outlook folders I listed, then I have that .pst file. But his contacts aren't showing up. 

Outlook is accessing his old email (assumably through the .pst file), so why won't it access his contacts if those are stored in that same file?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Can you look at the configuration on the old computer to see which PST file was being used?


----------



## Cebkent

No, unfortunately. The old hard drive fried this afternoon. I had to transfer backups to a different computer. But like I said, I copied both Outlook folders from the following paths:

Docs & Settings/user/local settings/application data/microsoft/outlook
Docs & Settings/user/application data/microsoft/outlook

(I don't have it accessible now--I'm at home--but the archive.pst and outlook.pst, etc...all those were copied, plus the .favs and others.)

Are the contacts and emails in the same file? Because it's pulling up the email just fine.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

You might try going into the mail configuration

View or change existing directories or address books

If nothing is there, Add Outlook Address book
If it is there, remove it and add it back in again.

Then start Outlook.


----------



## Cebkent

Thanks...I'll give that a try tomorrow.

(Just wondering--you haven't said one way or the other, but are the contacts and email contained in the same pst file?)


----------



## RAW Bits

You obviously have the .pst file in hand. Select "Data File Management..." from the File menu and add the .pst file to the list. It will appead in the folder list. You can then copy whole folders from there to the default DB (the /pst file under \Documents & Settings\..., which you cannot move).


----------

